# Ah, thanks Max, mom needed that laugh so badly today.



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's cute. I have a photo of our previous goldens who are now at the Bridge taking each other for a walk. : )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

too cute. He knew you needed that laugh today.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is hilarious!!! It's like he's saying "NO WILLOW!!! WE HAVE TO GO THIS WAY!!!" They truly are creatures of habit aren't they?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha that's funny!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Max wasn't fooling around any... he was ready and Willow better not be holding things up. What a great smile for this afternoon that was..thanks


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

That made me smile too. Very cute.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Going Max, You knew just what your Mom needed!
Thanks for the video.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a hoot! And how good of Willow not to mind being "walked" to the door.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Haha, that is coooool!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a good helper....you can now sit back and relax while Max walks Willow. Now what else can you teach him, clean bathrooms, do dishes, homework with Leif?  Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's so precious!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is just TOOOO cute!


----------

